# [Risolto] Gnome: errore montaggio hdd usb esterno

## ciro64

BuonGiorno a tutti.

Problemino con Gnome.

Ho  un hdd esterno 

```

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C68300A EZ-USB AT2 USB 2.0 to ATA/ATAP

```

Colegando il dispositivo usb , mi compare il popup col messaggio

```
Opzione di mount non valida durante il tentativo di montare il volume «Volume».
```

Il disco è presente:

```
# c2qyt ~ # dmesg|tail

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Maxtor 6 L160P0           0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] 320173056 512-byte hardware sectors: (163 GB/152 GiB)

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

# c2qyt ~ # fdisk -l|grep sdd

Disk /dev/sdd: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes

/dev/sdd1               1       19929   160079661    7  HPFS/NTFS

c2qyt ~ # 

```

la situazione relativa all'apparteneza ai gruppi del mio user è la seguente

```
wheel::10:root,ciro64

floppy::11:root,haldaemon,ciro64

audio::18:ciro64

cdrom::19:haldaemon,ciro64

video::27:root,ciro64

usb::85:haldaemon,ciro64

users::100:games,ciro64

portage::250:portage,ciro64

plugdev:x:1004:haldaemon,ciro64

games:x:35:ciro64

ciro64:x:1018:
```

Infine questo è 

```

# cat /etc/mtab 

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/sda7 / ext4 rw,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

rc-svcdir /libexec/rc/init.d tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

securityfs /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

cachedir /lib64/splash/cache tmpfs rw,relatime,size=4096k,mode=644 0 0

/dev/sda8 /home ext4 rw 0 0

/dev/sdb6 /media/Volume fuseblk ro,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

```

Se c'è qualche idea o consiglio in merito grazie 1000Last edited by ciro64 on Mon Aug 31, 2009 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

probabilmente ti servono i driver per ntfs.

una versione è quella inclusa nel kernel.

una seconda è quella del pacchetto ntfs3g, che dovrebbe avere migliori prestazioni e migliore supporto in scrittura.

p.s.: quando hai problemi con il mount, dovresti prima provare ad eseguirlo manualmente:

```

mount -t ntfs /dev/sd** /mountpath

```

----------

## Apetrini

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> probabilmente ti servono i driver per ntfs.
> 
> una versione è quella inclusa nel kernel.
> 
> una seconda è quella del pacchetto ntfs3g, che dovrebbe avere migliori prestazioni e migliore supporto in scrittura.
> ...

 

Personalmente uso ntfs3g da tantissimo tempo e sono molto soddisfatto (con fuse poi li puoi aggiornare senza toccare il kernel).

La scrittura nei driver inclusi nel kernel aveva alcuni problemi, qualcuno sa a che punto sono ora e se sono paragonabili a ntfs3g ?

----------

## ciro64

Avevo già "emerso"  :Smile:  ntfs3g

Inoltre avevo compilato anche i moduli ntfs (ma non vengono auto-caricati all'avvio).

Anche facendo prima un

```
# modprobe ntfs
```

il risultato non cambia.

Il problema di automount, mi si presenta solo con Gnome perchè con KDE, sfruttando per esempio "Notificatore di dispositivi" funziona tutto.

```

c2qyt ~ # grep sdd /etc/mtab

/dev/sdd1 /media/Volume-1 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0

```

chiaramente funziona anche il mount "manuale".

usando il gconf-editor , le chiavi riguardo il media_automont sono settate "True"

Perciò, cosa mi sfugge per Gnome   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie per eventuali "lumi"  :Smile: 

(per il resto... questo OS sembra un'astronave... anche se sono un vero niùbbo mi piace da matti. è una vera bomba)

----------

## cloc3

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema di automount, mi si presenta solo con Gnome perchè con KDE...
> 
> Grazie per eventuali "lumi" 
> ...

 

se non ti abitui a dirla tutta al primo colpo, è inevitabile che i lumi debbano arrivare a spizzichi.

supponiamo, a questo punto, che il mount manuale funzioni regolarmente (non ce lo hai ancora dimostrato, e modprobe non serve a questo scopo).

sarebbe da chiarire, a questo punto, se kde (dove le cose funzionano) esegua il mount con l'uso del driver ntfs o ntfs-3g.

esiste da qualche parte, nel forum, un thread che tratta proprio dell'automount dei filesystem ntfs, nel quale viene suggerita una modificazione ai file della cartella /etc/udev/rules.d .

penso che ti potrebbe giovare, anche se, in questo momento, non sono in grado di passarti le coordinate precise.

p.s. oops! o saranno state le policy di hal? non ricordo proprio.

----------

## ciro64

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se non ti abitui a dirla tutta al primo colpo, è inevitabile che i lumi debbano arrivare a spizzichi.
> 
> 

 

Ok, scusami riguardo questa mia "mancanza".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> supponiamo, a questo punto, che il mount manuale funzioni regolarmente (non ce lo hai ancora dimostrato, e modprobe non serve a questo scopo).
> 
> sarebbe da chiarire, a questo punto, se kde (dove le cose funzionano) esegua il mount con l'uso del driver ntfs o ntfs-3g.
> ...

 

Bene; provo a dimostrarlo ben volentieri  :Smile: 

I moduli ntfs non vengoo caricati automaticamente all'avvio del sistema.

```
c2qyt ~ # lsmod|grep ntfs

c2qyt ~ # 
```

Con KDE, non ho nessun problema di accesso alla periferica.

.

Ora, sessione Gnome; provo a montare a mano il dispositivo.

```

c2qyt ~ # mkdir /media/hdd_usb

c2qyt ~ # mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1 /media/hdd_usb/

c2qyt ~ $ grep sdd /etc/mtab 

/dev/sdd1 /media/hdd_usb fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0

c2qyt ~ # exit

logout

c2qyt ciro64 # exit

exit

ciro64@c2qyt ~ $ touch /media/hdd_usb/prova

ciro64@c2qyt ~ $ rm /media/hdd_usb/prova 

ciro64@c2qyt ~ $ 

```

Quindi montato e usufruibile in rw.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> esiste da qualche parte, nel forum, un thread che tratta proprio dell'automount dei filesystem ntfs, nel quale viene suggerita una modificazione ai file della cartella /etc/udev/rules.d .
> 
> penso che ti potrebbe giovare, anche se, in questo momento, non sono in grado di passarti le coordinate precise.
> ...

 

Riguardo questo, cercherò meglio nel foum (ehm.. è davvero parecchio vasto  :Smile: )

Grazie davvero per l'interessamento.  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

trovato.

per la verità il post non è marcato risolto.

ma il tip di devilheart mi suona efficace.

----------

## ciro64

```

c2qyt ~ # cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-ntfs3g.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <device>

      <match key="volume.fstype" string="ntfs">

           ;<merge key="volume.fstype" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge>

      <match key="@block.storage_device:storage.hotpluggable" bool="true">

                   <merge key="volume.fstype" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge>

                   <merge key="volume.policy.mount_filesystem" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge>

                   <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">locale=</append>

             </match> 

      </match>

   </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Magico Cloc3  :Smile: 

Funziona alla perfezione... eccome se è "efficace".

----------

## ciro64

Ri-Ciao e Buon Anno a Tutti.

Dopo alcuni aggiornamenti, il problema si è ripresentato; quindi la precedente soluzione, non più funzionale.

Ho trovato efficace "scroccare" l' /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-ntfs3g.fdi da una versione successiva di hal (scroccando così da funtoo ~amd64)  :Laughing: 

```
 cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-ntfs3g.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

      <match key="volume.fstype" string="ntfs">

        <append key="volume.fstype.alternative" type="copy_property">volume.fstype</append>

        <merge key="volume.mount.ntfs.valid_options" type="copy_property">volume.mount.valid_options</merge>

        <merge key="volume.unmount.ntfs.valid_options" type="copy_property">volume.unmount.valid_options</merge>

        <merge key="volume.fstype" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge>

          <merge key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">ro</merge>

        <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">atime</append>

        <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">noatime</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">relatime</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">fake_rw</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">no_def_opts</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">default_permissions</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">umask=</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">fmask=</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">dmask=</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">uid=</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">gid=</append>

         <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">show_sys_files</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">silent</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">force</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">remove_hiberfile</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">locale=</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">streams_interface=</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">debug</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">no_detatch</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">sync</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">dirsync</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">nodiratime</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">noexec</append>

        <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">quiet</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">remount</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">exec</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">recover</append>

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">norecover</append>

          <merge key="volume.unmount.valid_options" type="strlist">lazy</merge>

          <merge key="volume.policy.mount_filesystem" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge>

   </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Boh.. io la posto; magari potrà interessare qualcun altro

----------

